# MARSHAL IN MY CAMPSITE



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

Marshal is in my campsite. I know hes one of the more popular ones but I alreadly have 10 villagers! Mitzi is moving in today, so that makes my 10th, so I can't take him!  Does anyone know if people can take villagers in they're in your campsite?


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes but it's pretty rare.
I want Marshal so bad but I'm getting Drago from someone.
THIS BE HORRIBLE TIMING


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

Omigawd  Mitzi is one of my dreamies though. SOMEONE MOVE OUT NOW. If I TT will Marshal go?


----------



## Farobi (Aug 12, 2013)

You can, althought its a rare occurrence.

Found a dreamie, Roscoe, on my camp today while i had 10 villagers @.@


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> If I TT will Marshal go?



Yes.


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

Dang it.


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

Marshal will poof if you TT
He just loves trolling others xD


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

Should I let someone try? MARSHAL WHY YOU SO GOOD AT GAMES -_- I keep losing my items xD


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

I want to try ;_;...


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

Can you offer anything? Cheeky question :$ I really want people to get their dreamies for free but Marshal is kind of popular....


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

I can only offer the villagers in my signature xD... or 7/11 set or something.


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

Is he will move into your town, will he tell you?


----------



## radical6 (Aug 12, 2013)

this is bad luck oh man
i havent had any cute villagers in my campsite that ive passed so yeah
i always have under 10 mostly because of this
i tried the campsite trick and not one game was suggested so i kinda gave up


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

I think so.


----------



## Marceline (Aug 12, 2013)

This thread makes me want to cry... its so sad ; A ;


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

I know ._. Tragic.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Part of me wants to do an auction but part of me wants to give him away for free...


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

D:


----------



## Marceline (Aug 12, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> I know ._. Tragic.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Part of me wants to do an auction but part of me wants to give him away for free...



I'd be surprised if anyone could convince him to move to their town. Its better he actually moves into a town rather than disappearing )':

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe if we cry, our tears will-- ah whatever. x.x


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll let Touko try seeing as she was first c: *crosses finger* I got a trade going on in 5 minutes so I'll be 10 minutes


----------



## taylalatbh (Aug 12, 2013)

Ooh, could I try to get him to move to mine? I have space D:


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> I'll let Touko try seeing as she was first c: *crosses finger* I got a trade going on in 5 minutes so I'll be 10 minutes



Huzzah! If he moves in, I can finally die in peace and ditch all my other villagers and keep Marshal forever <3


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

Awh I really hope you get him ^_^


----------



## Marceline (Aug 12, 2013)

Touko said:


> Huzzah! If he moves in, I can finally die in peace and ditch all my other villagers and keep Marshal forever <3



Good luck! YOU CAN DO EEETTT. XD


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 12, 2013)

I got next lol


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm going to stock up on cash and random junk just for the minigames XD


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

He so cute ^^ I was beginning to like him or is that because I'm so broke and I need bells

- - - Post Merge - - -

he gave me a hedge standee thing ._.' Waste of 4k....


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> He so cute ^^ I was beginning to like him or is that because I'm so broke and I need bells
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> he gave me a hedge standee thing ._.' Waste of 4k....



LOL


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll open my gates and add you :3


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay! I've added you already so let me know when open c:


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

You don't mind if I ask you to leave a tip? :3 Only if he says yes though @_@


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

Sure thing! I'll leave lots of tip *-* (well...I don't have much money for bells so I'll give some other items too)


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

Yay~! Thanks ^_^


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 12, 2013)

I really hope it works


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I really hope it works



Thanks ♪ ^_^


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

Even if I die, my ghost will still be convincing him.


----------



## chriss (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry to burst your bubble but Marshal most likely isn't going to ask to move to another town from your campsite. I've let a few people try to get villagers from my campsite and none of them were successful. There is a rumor that you can but its yet to be proven.
Goodluck though :x


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

chriss said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but Marshal most likely isn't going to ask to move to another town from your campsite. I've let a few people try to get villagers from my campsite and none of them were successful. There is a rumor that you can but its yet to be proven.
> Goodluck though :x



Worth a shot


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2013)

chriss said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but Marshal most likely isn't going to ask to move to another town from your campsite. I've let a few people try to get villagers from my campsite and none of them were successful. *There is a rumor that you can but its yet to be proven.*
> Goodluck though :x



I figured that this meant that it wasn't possible to invite someone to move in from someone else's campsite. Although if anyone has any evidence to suggest otherwise then feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

Ah well :C


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

Marshal repeats the same 4 dialogues all over again. So nada.


----------



## Lyla (Aug 12, 2013)

Didn't think it would work. There is no proof saying it does unfortunately.


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

Really sucks D: My only choice is to become a bellionaire and win him in auctions.


----------



## Lyla (Aug 12, 2013)

Touko said:


> Really sucks D: My only choice is to become a bellionaire and win him in auctions.



A lot of people give villagers away for free. I'm giving my boyfriend a second copy that I'll get for free, I'm going to use it for giving away villagers ha. ^-^


----------



## Eloise (Aug 12, 2013)

Maybe it works if only Touko talks to him, so like if Hazelx doesn't talk to him at all, it might work? Maybe? Just a guess.


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

Eloise said:


> Maybe it works if only Touko talks to him, so like if Hazelx doesn't talk to him at all, it might work? Maybe? Just a guess.



Too late


----------



## Eloise (Aug 12, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Too late



Darn. xD


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh well. I hope he turns up out of the blue xD


----------



## Roselia (Aug 12, 2013)

i've heard it has worked, but it's very rare

http://villageradopt.tumblr.com/post/57643268894/i-have-people-here-who-have-adopted-out-of-other


----------



## Touko (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh well. I got my spot filled by Drago instead as backup.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lyla said:


> A lot of people give villagers away for free. I'm giving my boyfriend a second copy that I'll get for free, I'm going to use it for giving away villagers ha. ^-^



The thing is xD They go away real quick.


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll take a crack at him.


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

If I'm available later maybe someone else can give it a shot


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 12, 2013)

Ugh this happened to me with Whitney, I had a full town ;-; it was heartbreaking.


----------



## rivulet (Aug 12, 2013)

marshal is mean omg

bad marshal D:<


----------



## Lyla (Aug 12, 2013)

I think we need to come to terms with the fact it isn't true guys haha. So many people on the forum have tried after hearing about this but has a single one of them actually been able to do it? Nup. The Japanese players have had this game for ages and haven't found it out- so I say its a load of rubbish. There is no such thing as rare dialogue, its all randomized. :s


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

An well :c Just a coincidence that someone had one of my dreamies yesterday and they moved in today lol


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

I feel like screaming every time I cross that campsite -_-


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 12, 2013)

This happened when Kyle was in my campsite. I was freaking out.


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

I just went on another thread and someone says its possible but very very *very * rare. Anyone want to give it a shot? May take 1000 years but if hes one of your dreamies you can come for free


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

I have to say I have done it, and it works. It just takes FOREVER
It took me a good 90 minutes.


----------



## Lyla (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll try it. I'm don't believe it so if I say it happens its legit ha. I love marshal.


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

90 MINUTES? WHAAAAAAT? I DON'T HAVE 90 MINUTES O____O Someone can try but I'll have to boot them after because I hae work to do and my 3ds is running low of charge


----------



## Eldin (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm very curious to see if this works!


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

it sounds like the OP does not have enough time D : oh well, maybe i'll get marshal today at my campsite


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 12, 2013)

talisheo said:


> it sounds like the OP does not have enough time D : oh well, maybe i'll get marshal today at my campsite



Has anyone else tried? I'm so curious...

I have extra space just waiting for a camper to show up :0


----------



## Isabella (Aug 12, 2013)

We all know that getting a campsite villager takes a long time, but I imagine getting one from someone elses town is twice as much time? So I think you should keep trying and if it works, screenshot it because this is a rumor that's been going around for a while now


----------



## xxkaylabby (Aug 12, 2013)

i've tried to get a villager from someone else's campsite. i couldn't do it >.<


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

Just to keep you updated.... we've tried for about 20 30 ish minutes and its same thing Dx


----------



## catman_ (Aug 12, 2013)

IT'S REALLY REALLY RARE BUT NO ONE HAS PROOF.


----------



## Max057 (Aug 12, 2013)

Can I come over and take Marshal from your campsite? It's possible, but requires a lot of perseverance.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 12, 2013)

Nintendo would never build something that hard/frustrating into a game mainly designed for _children_. The person on Tumblr was lying, plain and simple. There isn't even a single screenshot to back his theory up. Too bad though. I have someone popular at my campsite too and my town is packed. -.-


----------



## Lyla (Aug 12, 2013)

SliceAndDice said:


> Nintendo would never build something that hard/frustrating into a game mainly designed for _children_. The person on Tumblr was lying, plain and simple. There isn't even a single screenshot to back his theory up. Too bad though. I have someone popular at my campsite too and my town is packed. -.-



100% agree. I tried and I got the same dialogue over and over. People need to learn dialogue in this game is ALL randomized. There is no such thing as 'rare' dialogue. I don't understand why people are lying about this. Its always one person saying yea I did it. Where is the other person who's town it was to back you up? Pictures of the conversation? Pictures of them moving in? Oh yea ALL of you seem to have forgotten about that huh? Not real.


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

Why would I lie? Also Nintendo put in a system where you have to go through 16 cycles to get old villagers back so clearly they have no problem with 'frustrating' systems.


----------



## Mao (Aug 12, 2013)

I didn't mean to start some kind of debate :S


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 12, 2013)

talisheo said:


> Why would I lie? Also Nintendo put in a system where you have to go through 16 cycles to get old villagers back so clearly they have no problem with 'frustrating' systems.



Because people LIE! And people on the Internet tend to lie like mad if they feel like it. I don't believe you if there is no evidence to back your "fact" up, that is all I am saying. I AM still curious about that whole Marshal thing right now, but I still don't believe it.


----------



## talisheo (Aug 12, 2013)

Well if I see any of your dream villagers at my campsite you can try it yourself


----------



## SliceAndDice (Aug 12, 2013)

talisheo said:


> Well if I see any of your dream villagers at my campsite you can try it yourself



No thanks.  My town is packed at the moment. 
I have a few Campers popping up today, because I am TTing to get a Villager to move, so if someone really good shows up I'll announce it here. Maybe someone wants to come over and try.


----------



## Cranky Squirrel (Aug 12, 2013)

How many people spent hours trying to use strength to push the truck near the SS Anne to find Mew in the original Pokemon Red and Blue? How many people swore they had friends who had friends who got a Pikablu? People lie and like to brag about things that aren't true all the time. Other people aren't lying but spread stories that aren't true because they trusted sources they shouldn't have. Without evidence, I'm very skeptical that this is a real thing. Basically every game exploit has a Youtube video with folks happy enough to show you how it's done. If it's real, we'll end up with evidence showing how it works and that it works.


----------



## Chris (Aug 12, 2013)

SliceAndDice said:


> Nintendo would never build something that hard/frustrating into a game mainly designed for _children_. The person on Tumblr was lying, plain and simple. *There isn't even a single screenshot to back his theory up. *Too bad though. I have someone popular at my campsite too and my town is packed. -.-



I agree. I'm not going to believe this is true until someone provides physical proof.


----------



## catman_ (Aug 12, 2013)

talisheo said:


> Why would I lie? Also Nintendo put in a system where you have to go through 16 cycles to get old villagers back so clearly they have no problem with 'frustrating' systems.



This isn't a system they intended. The game itself DELETES the saved file of the villager EVER being in your town.


----------



## Fjoora (Aug 12, 2013)

There's a reason it's hard to do.  Because it doesn't work!
I'm sure they didn't want visitors stealing a person's camper or they thought it might make things too complicated.
Whatever the case, memory issues or simplification, you can't take someone else's camper!


----------

